# Fluval Osaka 320 Aquarium Help!



## FishnChips123 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi there! New member here, and hopefully this website can fill me in on something that I've been trying to find out for months by myself.
(I hope this is the right place to post this!)

Does ANYONE know where I can buy a Fluval Osaka 320 84.5 gallon Aquarium? This has been the only Aquarium I've seen in a long time that I've actually really liked and I can't find it anywhere! Apparently this fish tank was discontinued a few years ago which is just my luck haha. I've only found 2 websites so far where it shows I can buy this tank, and after ordering it the website owners tell me they are all sold out and give me a refund. It's driving me nuts! 

My aunt bought this tank last year at a pet store in Kansas City, and I called them a week ago to order it and they said they sold their last Fluval Osaka 320 set a little over a month ago and can't reorder since they're discontinued. I've tried to find other places that may sell it but haven't had any luck.

I've finally decided to ask this forum if any of you on here know of any pet store, website, or ANYTHING where they have this tank in Stock and available to order. It would mean the world to me if someone could help me out! Thanks!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

REEF READY TANK

Checkout Craigslist. Seen another one somwhere in there.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

There is one on clearance at petland in poco by the Costco. 
A 320 and a 260 I believe. 







I would give them a shout and see if they have them still


----------



## FishnChips123 (Jul 1, 2013)

TigerOscar said:


> There is one on clearance at petland in poco by the Costco.
> A 320 and a 260 I believe.
> View attachment 21233
> 
> I would give them a shout and see if they have them still


Poco? Where is Poco, exactly? I'm from Illinois.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Poco stands for Port Coquitlam and it's near Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Best thing to do is see if they will ship to where you are. It is a pretty good deal and I was considering buying it myself.


----------

